# Game of Thrones Season 4



## Crimson Lotus (Jul 26, 2013)

The new season premieres tomorrow, anyone else excited for it?


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

This is going to be an amazing season. The focus on Jaime will be particularly good - his parts of the story in _Feast_ made him become my favorite character.

Also, the Red Viper.


----------



## LudwigVanBetelgeuse (Apr 3, 2014)

Oh yes, super excited. Binge-watched the last couple of episodes from S3 yesterday to refresh my memory. Definitely looking forward to Jaime's story as well, he seems to become increasingly interesting each season.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

Yes. Very


----------



## missingno (Sep 29, 2011)

People who are going to post book spoilers should probably use spoiler tags.

Looking forward to this season except for the Danaerys story line which I hope gets less tv time. Will probably only get to see the first 4 episodes of the season so I at least get to see some big events. 

Don't even mind the 2 hour delay we get of the show from America because it's pretty much the perfect time for me as by the time I'm fully awake and had breakfast the show is on


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

A bit. I considered this one to be far more interesting than Breaking Bad. But I will not watch tomorrow. I will most likely start watching in a few weeks. So no spoilers!


----------



## BTAG (Jun 27, 2013)

Yes, I'm extremely excited. I've seen the first 3 seasons a few times each, and I've seen every preview show there is in anticipation.


----------



## Remnant of Dawn (Feb 22, 2012)

Yeah, I can't wait. It's my favorite show in a long time.


----------



## MysteriousH (Apr 27, 2013)

Meeee! :boogie:eyes


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Oooh I knew it would be premiering soon but not that it would be tomorrow, that's awesome. I guess I'll avoid reading any comments in this thread just in case of spoilers  I've only read the first half of the first book.


----------



## Remnant of Dawn (Feb 22, 2012)

Anyone else think the last brawl scene was amazing? I really like how Arya's character is turning out (Hound was great too, of course)

The rest of the show was kind of dull though, in my opinion.


----------



## BTAG (Jun 27, 2013)

Remnant of Dawn said:


> Anyone else think the last brawl scene was amazing? I really like how Arya's character is turning out (Hound was great too, of course)
> 
> The rest of the show was kind of dull though, in my opinion.


I agree with that scene being awesome, but I disagree with the rest of the show being dull. The Daenerys scenes were slightly boring, but I've come to expect it at this point.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

You know what is sad is I've spent soooo much time in the sticks I've only just started to hear about game of thrones and it's season 4


----------



## Think2Much (May 2, 2010)

I expected a little more out of a season premiere. Something a little more to drive the story along.


----------



## Nanuki (Dec 1, 2013)

.


----------



## BTAG (Jun 27, 2013)

Nanuki said:


> That's not sad man, you have an entire great show to binge-watch right now.
> 
> I'm a little confused about that dark-brown short haired bearded guy in the Daenerys storyline. Isn't he supposed to be the long haired blonde shaven guy from last season? wut?


Yeah, they're the same person. It's a recasting. Just like how Beric Dondarrion (Brotherhood Without Banners leader) was recast after season 1.


----------



## LudwigVanBetelgeuse (Apr 3, 2014)

Great episode. Leeroy saw the end coming it seems.



Leeroy Jenkins said:


> Least I got chicken.


----------



## xRoh (Mar 21, 2014)

Gah, watching Game of Thrones always spurs on that fantasy obsession of mine. I wanna go play Dragon Age, Baldur's Gate and NWN now.


----------



## Crimson Lotus (Jul 26, 2013)

I love how good the chemisty is between Arya and The Hound in the show and how the seem to bond by brutally murdering people.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

Seeing Tywin Lannister melting down the Stark Valerian steel sword was really rubbing salt in the wound. I'm still not over it.

While I think R. R. Martin is brilliant writer, he may have too many story lines going. I don't see how he can resolve everything. We have Danny and her dragons in the south, Stannis and his red witch, a 100,000 wildings marching on the wall, an army of undead white walkers, Bran Stark and his gift, Arya and Valar Morghulis, etc.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

I've still got a couple of chapters left on the first book, I was aiming to catch up on everything before season 4 started but I've been too distracted.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

LudwigVanBetelgeuse said:


> Great episode. Leeroy saw the end coming it seems.


Oh yes that was great haha.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## takano (Mar 11, 2014)

Really disappointed with the premiere tbh. It seemed to be all just filler.
I used to like the old Daario, he had a lot of character. This new Daario is better looking but so boring, he doesn't really stand out at all or have the presence that old Daario had.

and Jamie's hair!! -_- I know he is supposed to be a changed man but his hair is just way too modern it doesn't look like it fits at all. Didn't even recognise him at all.


----------



## takano (Mar 11, 2014)

It's like they have so much popularity and money now that they just don't care anymore.... or at least this episode made me feel that way.


----------



## Crimson Lotus (Jul 26, 2013)

The show is usually filled to the brim with small details and references to events that are more or fully explored in the book, so here's a little help for non readers courtesy of Reddit:



> *The Titular Scene*_A one-handed man with no family needs all the help he can get_ - Tywin Lannister, disowning yet another son​
> In case you didn't put the pieces together, it's Ice, Ned's greatsword, that has been reforged into two. It's also the sword Ned got executed with. Tywin Lannister is destroying the Stark legacy with absolutely no bounds.
> Valyrian steel is a limited resource, since all its supply was made in now inexistent Valyria. Swords made of this alloy were so precious no family has ever sold their weapon, no matter the price. This used to be the one thing the Lannister gold couldn't buy, as they had lost their original family sword, Brightroar.
> Examples of other swords made of Valyrian steel are Longclaw, belonging first to Lord Commander Jeor Mormont, and now to Jon Snow, and Heartsbane, belonging to Randyll Tarly, Samwell's father. More on the topic of Valyrian steel here[1] .
> ...


----------



## Crimson Lotus (Jul 26, 2013)

> *Bad Place To Get Ambushed At*
> _I ****ing hate Thenns_ - Tormund Giantsbane, delivering a brief but accurate character portrayal​
> We haven't had many mentions of cannibalism in the show until now, but now you get the picture. North of the Wall seems like a truly wild place.
> Legends say that the island of Skagos, east of the Wall and sworn to the North, is a home to cannibals. Same legends mention unicorns living there, though. Even with White Walkers behind the Wall, some rumors are really just rumors. Probably.
> ...




__
https://www.reddit.com/r/gameofthrones/comments/22foao


----------



## Haunty (Oct 24, 2008)

I wish I could just subscribe to GoT. I don't want to pay $50 per month just to watch 1 show. So I have to wait a year until it comes out on DVD.


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

Both the show & the novels have their pros and cons. Both are more or less enjoyable in their own ways.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

This season opener did seem a bit slow but the world of Game of Thrones is so vast that every season is a long crescendo. It's so much better to be able to binge watch multiple episodes but I'm still hooked & will follow it week by week


----------



## Fledgling (Jan 1, 2013)

Charmander said:


> I've still got a couple of chapters left on the first book, I was aiming to catch up on everything before season 4 started but I've been too distracted.


What I mostly did was alternate between the books and the TV show, doing the reading before the viewing. Looking back, I suppose it would have been better for me to just read all the material in advance. The TV show doesn't exactly follow the same chronology which spoiled me of a few surprises that I have yet to encounter in the books. A minor gripe I guess, but the way I wanted it was to know what was gonna happen and then see it unfold on TV.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Haunty said:


> I wish I could just subscribe to GoT. I don't want to pay $50 per month just to watch 1 show. So I have to wait a year until it comes out on DVD.


All episodes can be found online.


----------



## Haunty (Oct 24, 2008)

Cam1 said:


> All episodes can be found online.


I haven't found any sites that wouldn't wreck my computer. But I haven't searched very hard.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Haunty said:


> I haven't found any sites that wouldn't wreck my computer. But I haven't searched very hard.


http://www.cokeandpopcorn.info/game-of-thrones-season-4-episode-1-two-swords/


----------



## Remnant of Dawn (Feb 22, 2012)

This episode was glorious.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

DerSteppenwolf said:


> I love how good the chemisty is between Arya and The Hound in the show and how the seem to bond by brutally murdering people.


So do I. Arya's awesome too, every time I pick a favourite I end up changing it later because there're so many interesting characters, but she's up there.

Also I love how quickly the internet came up with all this stuff:

[spoiler=Hilarious minor sort of spoiler, tagged it just in case]

























[/spoiler]

that scene cracked me up :')


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

The Westerland's Remember 


The vile scum will pay for what they have done to my beloved king. 


(I didn't watch tonight's episode, but I'm assuming it hasn't been said who poisoned him yet)


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

This show has a way of killing off it's characters, good stuff!


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Sittin in the corner judging everyone who hasn't read the books. :no You scum.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

That was a nice ending.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Canadian Brotha said:


> This show has a way of killing off it's characters, good stuff!


I think it's awesome too. With a lot of other shows, big things only seem to happen on the finale so it makes the rest of the season feel like it's not worth watching.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

Like the Hound said, "F--k the king!"

It was a nice surprise to see that little brat get what he deserves but I thought he needed to suffer more. 

He was such a horrible little a-hole with that reenactment by midgets and then humiliating Tyrion.

Margaery Tyrell, is sight to behold. She is stunning. But now two of her potential husbands have died mysteriously. Is she queen now? Was the marriage even consummated?

I can't imagine the Lannister's allowing the Tyrell's to rule through Margaery. And wouldn't the Tyrell's be the prime suspects considering how much they have to gain if Margaery is queen?


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

This is funny from the first episode of the season. When the Hound asks for chicken you best give it to him.






Also I found some backstory videos made by fans. It explains some events that happened before the events in the show. A prequel movie about Robert Baratheon and Eddard Stark's rebellion against the mad king would be awesome.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

Akord said:


> The lad that played his part was pretty great, I haven't 'hated' a fictitious character that much in many a year. :yes


But now we are left to despise Ramsay Snow (Bolton). That scene where he has his hounds attack that woman was pretty horrific.

Oh, remember Stannis' curse?



> Stannis stretched forth a hand, and his fingers closed around one of the leeches.
> 
> "Say the name," Melisandre commanded. The leech was twisting in the king's grip, trying to attach itself to one of his fingers. "The usurper," he said. "Joffrey Baratheon." When he tossed the leech into the fire, it curled up like an autumn leaf amidst the coals, and burned.
> 
> ...


Well now that Robb Stark and Joffrey Baratheon are dead, it seems that Balon is next. That's one powerful curse. I wonder if Theon will regain the throne to the Iron Isles if Balon dies. I hated Theon after the way he betrayed the Starks but after the price he paid, it's hard to not to feel sorry for him now.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

OK since it's not been brought up anyway, the stuff I put under the spoiler tag was just Hound + chicken memes


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


> OK since it's not been brought up anyway, the stuff I put under the spoiler tag was just Hound + chicken memes


Ahh...I was afraid to click on the spoilers fearing you were one of those book readers.

Yeah, that chicken scene was badarse.


----------



## Callum96 (Jul 18, 2013)

Never been so happy to see someone choke to death while bleeding from every orifice of his face.

Hopefully Cercei is next to die. She's EVIL!


----------



## Remnant of Dawn (Feb 22, 2012)

AngelClare said:


> But now we are left to despise Ramsay Snow (Bolton). That scene where he has his hounds attack that woman was pretty horrific.


Yeah, you could even see Theon was upset by that, which is saying a lot considering he killed those two little kids himself. They're definitely trying to play up this guy to fill the void Joffrey will leave.



> I hated Theon after the way he betrayed the Starks but after the price he paid, it's hard to not to feel sorry for him now.


Yeah, it's hard to keep hating him when you watch him go through all that. I've actually been starting to feel the same way about Jamie Lannister recently, but then I go back to the first episode and watch how heartlessly he pushes Bran out the window, and I hate him again.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

Remnant of Dawn said:


> I've actually been starting to feel the same way about Jamie Lannister recently, but then I go back to the first episode and watch how heartlessly he pushes Bran out the window, and I hate him again.


Yeah, I've struggled to like Jamie for the reasons. He seems different than the arrogant jerk who dueled with Ned Stark we first met. He did save Brienne. You get the sense that he has been changed by his experiences. But how do you get over someone pushing a child out a window? And has he stopped banging his sister? Eww.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

diamondheart89 said:


> Sittin in the corner judging everyone who hasn't read the books. :no You scum.


----------



## takano (Mar 11, 2014)

Geoffrey deserved a lot worse than what he got, how disappointing!


----------



## Joyful Streak (Apr 14, 2014)

Did anyone think that the wedding was a damp squib compared to the red wedding? Lacked drama or was it because I knew this was coming?


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Hank Scorpio said:


>


He looks like a train conductor. :lol


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Hank Scorpio said:


>


Quick, capture him and force him into a cell. Keep him there until he's done writing the next one. :blank


----------



## JeruHendrix (Feb 28, 2014)

I binge watched the first 3 seasons over the weekend and I'm caught up. I was rather satisfied with the last episode's ending. This show has quickly become one of my favorites, despite not being a huge fan of fantasy. This show is dope, though. I wish I wasn't caught up so that I could keep watching it. I'm out of good stuff to watch for now.


----------



## Crimson Lotus (Jul 26, 2013)

I haven't been able to watch the most recent episode but I've read the books so I know exactly what happens.

And in light of recent events I would like to remind non viewers of this scene:






So, any non readers would like to share their theories about what will happen?

Is Melisandre really that powerful or she merely saw what would happen and made it seem like she had the power to cause it?, is her god truly "good"? does he even exist?

With basically all the adult Starks dead and their bannermen now under the authority of the Boltons, who if any will oppose the Lannisters?, because Joffrey was such a terrible king that his demise will probably strenghten their grip on power as it is, since the controllable Tommen should replace him.

And what about Dany?, will she go on on her emancipation campaign forever or will she return to Westeros?, will she able to tame her dragons once they reach adulthood?, and if so who would be the chosen ones to ride the other two?

What will happen at the wall?, will the Wildlings succeed in overtaking the wall?, will the Others/White Walkers attack soon?

Will Hodor keep Hodoring?

It must be exciting not to know what happens next.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I don't like that teen king, Brat. The way he talks to his mother is inappropriate. He deserved the smack she gave him for being crass. 

Teen King Brat is NOT SASsy!!!


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

DerSteppenwolf said:


> With basically all the adult Starks dead and their bannermen now under the authority of the Boltons, who if any will oppose the Lannisters?


There is a scene where Ned Stark tells Jon Snow that he will tell him more about his mother later. Ned dies and never has that important conversation about Jon Snow's mother.

From some Internet back story videos about the history of the houses and the rebellion against the mad king, I think I know who Jon Snow's mother is and who his real father is.

Ultimately, I think Bran will control the dragons with his gift. And the dragons will save everyone from the white walkers.

Go to YouTube and search for "Game of Thrones backstory." So many interesting stories about what happened before the show. The back story also gives you hints about what will probably happen because there are a few prophecies.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

DerSteppenwolf said:


> I haven't been able to watch the most recent episode but I've read the books so I know exactly what happens.
> 
> And in light of recent events I would like to remind non viewers of this scene:
> 
> ...


I really want Hodor to turn out to be a genius mastermind, conniving from the start, planning everything out whilst pretending to be mentally challenged. :lol

Also, I feel like Tyrion will be the "hero" - he's the one who links pretty much all of the characters and storylines together. Dany and Jon are other contenders (and my other two favorites) but when you look at the story, it's Tyrion traveling from person to person, slowly being revealed for what and who he is.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Joffrey was a good king and one of the best characters, it's a shame he died. He was my second favorite character, behind Arya.

So sad.


----------



## Haunty (Oct 24, 2008)

DerSteppenwolf said:


> I haven't been able to watch the most recent episode but I've read the books so I know exactly what happens.
> 
> And in light of recent events I would like to remind non viewers of this scene:


When I first saw that scene I thought "What about Daenerys?" :int


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

AngelClare said:


> There is a scene where Ned Stark tells Jon Snow that he will tell him more about his mother later. Ned dies and never has that important conversation about Jon Snow's mother.
> 
> From some Internet back story videos about the history of the houses and the rebellion against the mad king, I think I know who Jon Snow's mother is and who his real father is.
> 
> ...


Since that's who everyone thinks is Jon's parents, I wouldn't be surprised if ol' George didn't throw us a curve ball to make us mad. (I really doubt he would since he left so many clues that it is, but you never know. Hodor.)

Also I'm curious is Jon Snow anyone else's least favorite character? In both the books, and the show I just cant stand him.


----------



## BTAG (Jun 27, 2013)

IveGotToast said:


> Since that's who everyone thinks is Jon's parents, I wouldn't be surprised if ol' George didn't throw us a curve ball to make us mad. (I really doubt he would since he left so many clues that it is, but you never know. Hodor.)
> 
> Also I'm curious is Jon Snow anyone else's least favorite character? In both the books, and the show I just cant stand him.


I personally have nothing against him. He's a bland character for sure, but he doesn't get on my nerves in any way.


----------



## Haunty (Oct 24, 2008)

IveGotToast said:


> Since that's who everyone thinks is Jon's parents, I wouldn't be surprised if ol' George didn't throw us a curve ball to make us mad. (I really doubt he would since he left so many clues that it is, but you never know. Hodor.)
> 
> Also I'm curious is Jon Snow anyone else's least favorite character? In both the books, and the show I just cant stand him.


At first I thought Jon Snow was boring, but then I actually realized he is the most like me of any other character and is now one of my favorite. He is quiet, and very honest and honorable, always wants to do what is is right. Plus he was a virgin for quite a while, hah.


----------



## The Silent 1 (Aug 21, 2011)

DerSteppenwolf said:


> Is Melisandre really that powerful or she merely saw what would happen and made it seem like she had the power to cause it?, is her god truly "good"? does he even exist?


I think Melisandre saw what would happen and made it seem like she caused it so that Stannis would let her sacrifice his nephew. I think Melisandre truly wants to stop the others and save the realm, but she also believes the ends justify the means and will do whatever it takes to further her cause. Its hard to say if the Lord of Light is real, but theres definitely something behind the power his followers can summon.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Just watched the first two episodes...what the **** happened to Jaime's hair? He has already lost a hand and now the hair looks like crap. Please, give the poor guy a wig or something...


----------



## Remnant of Dawn (Feb 22, 2012)

IveGotToast said:


> Since that's who everyone thinks is Jon's parents, I wouldn't be surprised if ol' George didn't throw us a curve ball to make us mad. (I really doubt he would since he left so many clues that it is, but you never know. Hodor.)
> 
> *Also I'm curious is Jon Snow anyone else's least favorite character? In both the books, and the show I just cant stand him.*


Can't say I've read much of the books, but in the show at least Jon Snow is one of my favorites.

I generally tend to enjoy very classic "good guys go on a quest to defeat the Dark Lord" type fantasy books, so I have a hard time not liking one of the only really "good" characters in the show.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

IveGotToast said:


> Since that's who everyone thinks is Jon's parents, I wouldn't be surprised if ol' George didn't throw us a curve ball to make us mad. (I really doubt he would since he left so many clues that it is, but you never know. Hodor.)
> 
> Also I'm curious is Jon Snow anyone else's least favorite character? In both the books, and the show I just cant stand him.


I like him in the books, but not in the show. Not sure if it's the actor or the dialogue he's given.


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Charmander said:


> I like him in the books, but not in the show. Not sure if it's the actor or the dialogue he's given.


I think it's the pouting.


----------



## Sindelle (Oct 22, 2010)

IveGotToast said:


> Also I'm curious is Jon Snow anyone else's least favorite character? In both the books, and the show I just cant stand him.


I like Jon as a character, but I always found his parts kind of boring in both the show and the books.


----------



## Sindelle (Oct 22, 2010)

The Silent 1 said:


> I think Melisandre saw what would happen and made it seem like she caused it so that Stannis would let her sacrifice his nephew. I think Melisandre truly wants to stop the others and save the realm, but she also believes the ends justify the means and will do whatever it takes to further her cause. Its hard to say if the Lord of Light is real, but theres definitely something behind the power his followers can summon.


I find Melisandre to be one of the most intriguing characters in the series. She is very mysterious to me and I want to find out more about her past. I think she is doing what she is doing for the good of mankind, but I think she goes too far with he burning people alive thing.


----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)

I honestly can't stand Jon Snow. He bores the hell out of me, and I find him lacking multiple dimensions. He's just kinda "eh, good guy." 

Then again, my favorites are Bronn, Jorah, and Tyrion, so I'm not exactly the sort who pulls for good guys. Though I am quite thankful that little brat king's dead. Ugh, Joffrey. What a tool. He just needs his scumbag mother to follow him to the grave. 


Also that ending of this week's episode was beast.


----------



## Remnant of Dawn (Feb 22, 2012)

I didn't like the Jamie scene. I think it clashed completely with the gradual change of heart he seems to have been having over the last couple of seasons.

I didn't really like that Ygritte turned into a violent killing machine either, but I guess that's to be expected. Jon Snow should've just killed her when he had the chance...


----------



## Sindelle (Oct 22, 2010)

I jsut watched tonights episode, and I have to say I think this is one of the worst episodes of Game of Thrones. I love this show more than just about any TV show I've ever watched but I do not understand some of the decisions that the writers make.

The whole Jaime/Cersei rape scene is totally out of line in my opinion. IN the books, yes they have sex near Joffrey's dead body, but he never rapes her. Jaime is a lot of things and many of them terrible, but he isn't a rapist. It was already messed up enough, did they have to add rape in there? It kind of ruins Jaime's character arc.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

This show never fails to surprise me in one way or another. I'm glad I've not read the books though as I have no expectations with regard to any of the characters. I can just wait & see what comes & whether or not I find it disturbing there is no point of comparison


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

Sindelle said:


> I jsut watched tonights episode, and I have to say I think this is one of the worst episodes of Game of Thrones. I love this show more than just about any TV show I've ever watched but I do not understand some of the decisions that the writers make.
> 
> The whole Jaime/Cersei rape scene is totally out of line in my opinion. IN the books, yes they have sex near Joffrey's dead body, but he never rapes her. Jaime is a lot of things and many of them terrible, but he isn't a rapist. It was already messed up enough, did they have to add rape in there? It kind of ruins Jaime's character arc.


I mostly agree. In this episode many characters that you may have liked did very unlikeable things.

Ygritte pillaging with the wildlings. Killing innocent people.
The Hound robbing an old man of his last bits of silver.
Jaime having passionate incestuous sex with his sister

I find the actress who plays Cersei very attractive but those scenes with her and her brother turn my stomach. Remember at one point Jaime grabs Cersei by the hair and says something like, "You're a hateful woman. Why must I be cursed to love a hateful woman."

Jaime has changed due to his experiences but now that he's back home he must deal with how he feels about Cersei. He sees Cersei as an evil woman. She just asked him to kill his own brother just as she had asked him to kill Bran that awful day. To understand Jaime's actions you have to imagine what it would feel like to love a hateful you despise.

I think in this episode you saw characters who were changing but who haven't completely changed. The Hound was once a brutal man but now Arya has started to influence him but he still vacillating between good Hound and bad Hound. Ygritte was moved to be a better person by Jon Snow but she's still a Wildling.


----------



## Sindelle (Oct 22, 2010)

AngelClare said:


> I mostly agree. In this episode many characters that you may have liked did very unlikeable things.
> 
> Ygritte pillaging with the wildlings. Killing innocent people.
> The Hound robbing an old man of his last bits of silver.
> ...


In a way I think you are right. It isn't good to see these people as "'good characters"'. However, the Jaime/Cersei scene kinda pissed me off just because it was not in the books and it messes up Jaime's character. Cersei is evil but Jaime would never rape her I don't think.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

Sindelle said:


> Cersei is evil but Jaime would never rape her I don't think.


I think the kind of love Jaime has for Cersei can easily turn violent. Remember how jealous Jaime was when he threatened Lorass about marrying Cersei?

But I agree that I preferred seeing the reformed Jaime trying hard to learn to fight with one hand. I don't know how he'll ever manage to separate himself from Cersei. I don't think Jaime will ever be free until Cersei dies.

I liked the scene with Tywin instructing the new king. He is right that wisdom is the most important thing. Ned Stark was very just but not very wise. Ned should never have warned Cersei. Rob Stark had the same problem his father had plus he let love come before the survival of his family.

I think it's also a lesson for everyone. You have to be wise in how you manage your life.


----------



## green9206 (May 13, 2013)

I have become a big fan of Game of Thrones .I kept hearing about how great this how is so finally i started watching it earlier this month and I COULD NOT STOP WATCHING !! I binged watched every season and it just kept getting better and better.And now i can't wait for the next episode.This show is every bit as good as they say it is.
My favourite characters from the show are Tyrion Lannister and Daeneryes Targeyrean.I have not read the books so it does get a bit confusing at times but i still love it.Also i have to watch this show on my smartphone not on my PC because you can guess why ... hehe


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

I have a question. 

Why is this show so eager to show Emilia Clarke's um, traits yet for some reason they went out of their way to avoid showing Brienne's breasts in the baths with Jamie? 

Yes, I know it's weird to focus on it but I have no friends so bleh.


----------



## Fooza (Sep 4, 2013)

Gee Games of Thrones, I have a love and hate relationship going on with this series. I'm re-watching all the seasons again just to understand everything and I can't help but think I could have come up with better storylines with certain scenes/aspects of the book. I won't go in further detail (not sure what the spoiler rules are) but much loved characters could have stayed abit longer and some storylines could easily have been exploited more or changed to make it way more overwhelming at times. 

Anyways I just hope I'm alive by the time they finish off the seasons (or when the writer finishes off the books) Cause frankly, it's dragging ridiculously slow.


----------



## Fooza (Sep 4, 2013)

Rixy said:


> I have a question.
> 
> Why is this show so eager to show Emilia Clarke's um, traits yet for some reason they *went out of their way to avoid showing Brienne's breasts* in the baths with Jamie?
> 
> Yes, I know it's weird to focus on it but I have no friends so bleh.


The majority of GOT viewers wouldn't want to see that.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Rixy said:


> I have a question.
> 
> Why is this show so eager to show Emilia Clarke's um, traits yet for some reason they went out of their way to avoid showing Brienne's breasts in the baths with Jamie?
> 
> Yes, I know it's weird to focus on it but I have no friends so bleh.


I would imagine the actress said she didn't want to do full frontal nudity. Not everyone wants to be seen nude by millions around the world


----------



## idoughnutknow (Apr 7, 2014)

Canadian Brotha said:


> I would imagine the actress said she didn't want to do full frontal nudity. Not everyone wants to be seen nude by millions around the world


She is gonna be pretty disappointed when she google's her own name, then.


----------



## Remnant of Dawn (Feb 22, 2012)

Did anyone else think tonight's episode was pretty great? Two major observations:

Dany is definitely becoming more heartless and insane, to the point where it's bordering on psychopathic. I find it very difficult to consider her a hero after tonight's episode.

I'm starting to like Tommen, he seems like a good kid, but I'm afraid he's going to end up dying a horrible death soon. (I didn't read the books so no spoilers please)

Oh, and Bran's story is finally starting to get a little more interesting.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

Remnant of Dawn said:


> Did anyone else think tonight's episode was pretty great? Two major observations:
> 
> Dany is definitely becoming more heartless and insane, to the point where it's bordering on psychopathic. I find it very difficult to consider her a hero after tonight's episode.
> 
> ...


I don't see why you think Daenery is behaving like a psychopath. She had those masters crucified because they crucified almost 200 slaves without mercy so she showed them no mercy. She hates slavery. If you want to see a real psychopath look at Roose Bolton not Dany who is freeing slaves.

I really liked that little speech that Margaery Tyrell's mother (name?) gave her. She's so wise and conniving. She had Joffery killed. That takes balls. She looks like a harmless old lady but she's Tywin Lannister in a dress.

Now she instructed Margaery to seduce Tommen. That little king is such a lucky boy. The scene where she sneaks into his bedroom was very well done. The acting there was wonderful. Margaery has the power to wrap men around her little finger and it comes through the screen.

There are just so many interesting story lines you can make 10 shows with this world and its characters.

Finally, the cinematography and effects when the White Walker takes the baby was brilliant even for film. But to be honest, I wish the White Walkers weren't in this story. Human villains with personality are always more interesting than monsters.


----------



## Slytherclaw (Jul 16, 2011)

I felt like there was something missing in tonight's episode...then I realized there was no Arya  She's one of my favorites.


----------



## Remnant of Dawn (Feb 22, 2012)

AngelClare said:


> I don't see why you think Daenery is behaving like a psychopath. She had those masters crucified because they crucified almost 200 slaves without mercy so she showed them no mercy. She hates slavery. If you want to see a real psychopath look at Roose Bolton not Dany who is freeing slaves.


I may be wrong, but my understanding was the "masters" are just a bunch of people who happen to live in this city. I would have been okay with it if they made it clear that there were slaves, then the normal population, then those that chose to become masters, but no one deserves to get killed like that just for having been born into the wrong city, whatever horrible things the city as a whole might have done.

But Dany is cursed with a gradual decline into madness, so I guess that explains a lot


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

Remnant of Dawn said:


> I may be wrong, but my understanding was the "masters" are just a bunch of people who happen to live in this city. I would have been okay with it if they made it clear that there were slaves, then the normal population, then those that chose to become masters, but no one deserves to get killed like that just for having been born into the wrong city, whatever horrible things the city as a whole might have done.
> 
> But Dany is cursed with a gradual decline into madness, so I guess that explains a lot


In that city there were 3 slaves for every citizen. The people who were crucified were from the upper classes who probably all had slaves. And remember that the leaders of that city lined the road to the city with 163 crucified slave CHILDREN. That's why Dany was so angry and showed them no mercy. You have to wrap your head around the idea that they crucified CHILDREN. These people were pure evil and deserved what they got.

Maybe Dany will descend into madness but I haven't seen any signs of that yet.


----------



## Remnant of Dawn (Feb 22, 2012)

AngelClare said:


> In that city there were 3 slaves for every citizen. The people who were crucified were from the upper classes who probably all had slaves. And remember that the leaders of that city lined the road to the city with 163 crucified slave CHILDREN. That's why Dany was so angry and showed them no mercy. You have to wrap your head around the idea that they crucified CHILDREN. These people were pure evil and deserved what they got.
> 
> Maybe Dany will descend into madness but I haven't seen any signs of that yet.


But she didn't crucify the leaders of the city. She crucified people who "probably" had slaves, and were really just living their lives the way they had been raised to. Of course that was a terrible way of living, but she had already conquered the city, there was no reason to kill people who really had little more choice than the slaves in how the system worked.

I understand being angry. But most sane people who are angry can control it enough to avoid killing people that aren't really at fault. In particular, leaders have an extra responsibility to look at things objectively and avoid acting on instinct. I don't know if anyone remembers this, but I felt the same way when Robb killed that soldier for being present when the Lannister kids get killed. Despite the fact that the guy was trying to explain he had no choice, Robb says something to the effect of "Then I'll hang you last." Look how well it worked out for him.

I think it's been clear that Dany is going mad ever since Season 1 when she burns that poor witch women to death for no reason (oh, it's because her magic failed, I know, but that only happened because Dany chose to disobey her orders). Sane people just don't do that kind of thing. I've been kind of wavering back and forth about her throughout the series, but after last episode I'm considering her a villain. Maybe she'll do something to change that again, though.


----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)

Yeah, I thought Dany's ignoring Barriston's advice was too brash on her part. She's losing her vision of her real goal - going back to take the throne - and fixating way too much on her crusade to smash the slave cities. Commendable, but destroying tyranny through unyielding measures can often turn former oppressors into plucky rebels with plenty of cause to strike. Barriston and Jorah, IMO, have the right idea about things regarding moderation and mercy following a one-sided sacking like Meereen (plus I think Jorah's awesome.)

For some weird, weird reason, I'm actually starting to like Jamie. I never have, and I've always loathed Cercei (the only reason I don't want her to eat it is because she makes such a perfect character to hate), but Jamie's newfound sense of honor is striking. I might just get on his bandwagon.

Finally, the White Walker scene...yeah, 'nuf said. Suhhh-weet.

Just gonna leave this here.


----------



## Remnant of Dawn (Feb 22, 2012)

I thought this was a pretty good episode. The Craster's Keep scenes were definitely the best, although I really wanted Bran and Jon to meet. The Starks need some happy scenes. Seeing Hodor fight was pretty cool though.

Also Cersei certainly seemed more likable this episode, but as to whether or not it's genuine or just an attempt to win Tyrion's trial I guess we'll have to wait and see. It seemed a bit of a drastic personality shift from cruel crazy lady to protective mother who just loves her kids, in my opinion.

And I'm interested that Dany is choosing to stay in the slave cities. I think it was definitely the right decision - it would have been horrible to just leave them in shambles, and let all the slaves pay for her actions. But she is going to have to invade Westeros sooner or later, right? I feel like her story has been irrelevant to the main plot for long enough at this point.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

So, the Lannister's who always pay their debts are now broke and in debt to the Iron Bank. 

We also learn that it was Little Finger who orchestrated everything from the beginning by having Robert's Hand of the King poisoned. So, what does Litte Finger want with Sansa? Obviously he wants more than just the Veil. He has a partnership with the Tyrell's.

Harboring Sansa is treason so I'm guessing that Little Finger is not worried about that because the Lannisters will soon be no more. Maybe the Tyrell's and Littlefinger are planning to knock off the Lannister's. 

The northern parts of the story with Bran and Jon Snow don't interest me much. I don't even know why Bran is looking for the three-eyed raven. Why are the wildlings attacking when there is an army of White Walkers coming?


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

I get the impression from random spoilers that Dany's storyline isn't as interesting as one would hope. I'd totally root for her to get on the Iron throne, but I don't know if that'll happen.

Also, did not anticipate hearing Lysa Arren's moans.


----------



## Remnant of Dawn (Feb 22, 2012)

AngelClare said:


> We also learn that it was Little Finger who orchestrated everything from the beginning by having Robert's Hand of the King poisoned. So, what does Litte Finger want with Sansa? Obviously he wants more than just the Veil. He has a partnership with the Tyrell's.


I get the impression that there's a bit of creepy sexual interest there, as that crazy woman (I forget her name, but the crazy kid's mom) seemed to think. He did love her mother after all, and like you said, I can't see a practical reason for him to bother with her. Maybe it'll become clear later on though.



> The northern parts of the story with Bran and Jon Snow don't interest me much. I don't even know why Bran is looking for the three-eyed raven. Why are the wildlings attacking when there is an army of White Walkers coming?


Really? Those are some of my favorite parts. I think it's because I tend to like classic adventure quest stories, and Jon Snow seems to be the closest to a classic hero to me, while Bran and friends seem to have the closest to the standard fantasy quest. But I didn't approve of Bran warging into Hodor to kill that guy last episode. When you see Hodor looking at his hands in confusion afterwards and he looks absolutely horrified it's so sad 

But I agree that they should make it clearer why Bran is going to see the raven guy. The Reed kids just kind of show up one day, say "follow me", and he does without question. They never really explain why he should be going with them, or why it's apparently so important, or anything, even though Jojen can apparently see the future. It's just confusing.


----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)

Daenarys is maturing in her capabilities as a ruler, I'll give her that. If she just went all conquest on Westeros right now, she'd have no shot after the initial invasion. Sure, maybe she'd somehow knock out the Lannister/Tyrell quasi-alliance and secure King's Landing, but then what? There's the Wildling army looming up north, divisiveness abounding around the continent, and Dany's army doesn't have enough men - and nowhere near the influence - to hold all of that. It's likely she'd lose the Game of Thrones soon after she stepped into the arena, considering she can't even hold Slaver's Bay.

Her plot's slowing down, but I do see that it's critical to her maturation as a leader. I hope there are more intricacies besides "sack city, move on" going forward, though. 

Bran's storyline has potential...but it really needs execution. So far the producers have pressed his plot line. He didn't have to run into Crastor's Keep; while it was important for Bran to understand that he needs to pave his own road, he probably could have understood that just fine the first time he and Jon Snow shared a scene (the first Hodor mind-****) last season. 

I did enjoy Crastor's Keep for Snow stabbing what's-his-face through the head, though, and for Ghost mauling Rast. Yay-yuh. Snow has evolved into the protagonist of the series, and while I hate his naive idealism, he has emerged as much more of a practical and world-wary man, as evidenced by his execution of the attack on the Watch traitors. If anything, Snow has the potential to emerge as the best king of anyone in the series - although he'll probably be busy killing or negotiating (and don't count out the latter) with White Walkers. 

As has been the case, the most important and far-reaching elements are happening far south of the wall. Cersei's powers of manipulation are reaching all over King's Landing. She's maneuvering her way into Oberyn's sphere as a sympathetic mother, all while playing the role of legacy with Tywin and remorseful queen with the Tyrells. Smart of her. I still hate her conniving smirk, but I can't question her strategic intelligence and gift for charisma.

As for Littlefinger, when he said he wanted "everything," I'm taking him pretty literally. He wanted Cat Stark. I think his desire to carry Sansa around isn't so politically motivated, as his plot to kill Jon Arryn, now revealed, was. I think he just wants to **** the daylights out of Sansa while securing a bed of power in the Vale. After all, as he said, no one's conquered it. What better a place to harbor your secret bride...or prostitute, considering this is Westeros...along with your base of operations? Now that he's married Lysa, all it takes is negotiating an "accident" for her and axing her brat of a child before he can exert control over the most formidable defensive installation on the continent. Smart moves, Littlefinger.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

ASB20 said:


> Now that he's married Lysa, all it takes is negotiating an "accident" for her and axing her brat of a child before he can exert control over the most formidable defensive installation on the continent. Smart moves, Littlefinger.


I don't think Littlefinger's ambitions can be contained by the remote disconnected Vale. Who wants to live there? That place looks dreary. I think he wants much more.

He already had Lysa in his back pocket. If all he wanted was the Vale there would be no need for all those elaborate conspiracies which included poisoning the king and harboring someone thought to be his killer.

Whatever his plans they include the Tyrell's. My guess is he plans to bring down the Lannisters and Boltons and be named Ward of the North. Sansa is only important to anyone who wants to control the north.


----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)

AngelClare said:


> I don't think Littlefinger's ambitions can be contained by the remote disconnected Vale. Who wants to live there? That place looks dreary. I think he wants much more.
> 
> He already had Lysa in his back pocket. If all he wanted was the Vale there would be no need for all those elaborate conspiracies which included poisoning the king and harboring someone thought to be his killer.
> 
> Whatever his plans they include the Tyrell's. My guess is he plans to bring down the Lannisters and Boltons and be named Ward of the North. Sansa is only important to anyone who wants to control the north.


Well, he's already got influence over the Riverlands, in a way - after all, Tywin made him ruler of Harrenhal, even with the Freys succeeding the Tullys in dominating the region. Combined with the Vale, Baelish essentially can cut the continent in two and exert tremendous political and geographic force on his own - even before he uses his influence on people such as the Tyrells. You're probably right in Sansa's utility as a Stark (considering no one else knows about Bran or Arya or whats-his-name who we haven't seen in a season) in controlling the North, considering that Tywin earlier had gifted it to Tyrion via Sansa.

I don't think _all_ he wants is the Vale, but it's a strategic spot for someone looking for everything, as Littlefinger wants. He's in prime position to emerge as the most powerful man in Westeros in no time; the man's not even playing the Game of Thrones like everyone else is. He's figured out the best way to win is to change the rules.

Mmm. Delightful character; no one gets debate going like Baelish.

I am interested to see how Oberyn plays a role in this, however, given that he doesn't seem to want to play at all. It's almost as if Dorne is the free agent in the secret battle for Westerosi political control.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

ASB20 said:


> Mmm. Delightful character; no one gets debate going like Baelish.


I like him too. But I don't like that recently he has become so un-likeable.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

You could tell last episode that he wasn't really keen on marrying Lysa. I think he ultimately wants to wed Sansa who would have a lot of power in the north as one of the few remaining Starks. I think he desires both Sansa and the power she would bring to him...possibly even giving him control of Winterfell...but I do think he genuinely has feelings for Sansa. Baelish would also become protector of the Vale if something happened to Lysa. I don't believe her snot-nosed brat of a son is old enough to rule. So if he controls the Vale AND marries Sansa, he would have a pretty strong controlling influence in the north.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

Or maybe Sansa is really Baelish's daughter? I've always wondered why Sansa had such red hair compared to all the other Starks. Cat was definitely not a fan of the Jon Snow situation...maybe she went out and had a '*******' child of her own as payback?


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

After the way he betrayed Winterfell, I never thought I'd feel sorry for Theon Greyjoy. You think of people being punished for their crimes but you never imagine someone's identity being destroyed by punishment and torture. 

I hate the Iron Born but Theon's sister is so brave and loyal that it's hard not to admire her. 

I thought Roose Bolton was going to die in the raid. Roose Bolton is the most despicable character in this story. He makes Cersei Lannister look like Snow White. I would love nothing more than to see him tortured and killed. 

Why couldn't Tyrion just play along? Why? Why? I think he's doomed now. He's the best character on the show. No one is safe with R.R Martin. I feel like kidnapping Martin and doing a "Misery" on him. 

It's cool to see Dany's dragons full grown. Those beasts could burn ships, shipping docks, crops and set fires to cities. Davos says it's men on the ground who win wars but I'm pretty sure 3 dragons would be a huge strategic advantage. 

It was cool finally seeing the Iron Bank. How intimidating is that place? My guess is the fact that the Lannister's are broke will cause the Iron Bank to turn against them.


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Holy Mother of R'hllor the acting in this episode was amazing. If Peter Dinklage doesn't get another Emmy this season i will be very disappointed. And the guy pleading to bury his father. I know he's just a bit character, but wow that was emotional.


----------



## Remnant of Dawn (Feb 22, 2012)

I liked this episode. The trial scene was amazing and I'm glad they cast some moral doubt on Dany's decisions regarding the crucifixions. And I do feel bad for Theon at this point - I never thought I'd forgive him for betraying Winterfell and killing those two kids, but I think he's suffered more than enough at this point.



AngelClare said:


> I hate the Iron Born but Theon's sister is so brave and loyal that it's hard not to admire her.


Hmm...was I the only one surprised she put so much effort into freeing her brother but was apparently stymied by a couple of dogs? She never considered that possibility? She seemed to give up rather quickly in my opinion, what with the whole motivational speech that preceded their attack.


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Nobody hate on the Iron Born to much. At least wait till you meat Theon's uncles. They are my favorite of the seven kingdoms for a reason.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

Remnant of Dawn said:


> Hmm...was I the only one surprised she put so much effort into freeing her brother but was apparently stymied by a couple of dogs? She never considered that possibility? She seemed to give up rather quickly in my opinion, what with the whole motivational speech that preceded their attack.


I think she didn't plan on having to drag Theon out kicking and screaming. If not for Theon's screaming they could have escaped. Suddenly guards were alerted and they needed to get out really fast. She couldn't possibly drag Theon or have some men carry him. She had to leave him. He bit her.


----------



## BizarreReverend (Feb 9, 2014)

Yara's assault felt shoehorned in. You set up this big thing at the end of season 3, then finally six episodes in, it's over in five minutes.

They could've easily started Theon's new storyline without it happening.
Oh well, sometimes even great shows miss the ball.

That trial though, daaamn. Shower Dinklage with every Emmy you can find already.


----------



## BizarreReverend (Feb 9, 2014)

AngelClare said:


> I thought Roose Bolton was going to die in the raid. Roose Bolton is the most despicable character in this story. He makes Cersei Lannister look like Snow White. I would love nothing more than to see him tortured and killed.


That would be Ramsay Snow. Roose Bolton is his father.


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

AngelClare said:


> Why couldn't Tyrion just play along? Why? Why? I think he's doomed now. He's the best character on the show. No one is safe with R.R Martin. I feel like kidnapping Martin and doing a "Misery" on him.


While I do agree, I think it's pretty simple. He was still thinking logically up until Shae's appearance and betrayal, which basically destroyed him. It's such a shame that she couldn't see why he said what he did to her and that his motivation was to save her because he really did love her. Rather than thinking of her simply as a *****.

What I'm wondering is who and how did someone find Shae to bring her back for the trial?


----------



## TheExplosionist (Apr 13, 2009)

It's about time Stannis stopped sulking in his castle and got back into the fight.


----------



## Remnant of Dawn (Feb 22, 2012)

Folded Edge said:


> While I do agree, I think it's pretty simple. He was still thinking logically up until Shae's appearance and betrayal, which basically destroyed him. It's such a shame that she couldn't see why he said what he did to her and that his motivation was to save her because he really did love her. Rather than thinking of her simply as a *****.
> 
> *What I'm wondering is who and how did someone find Shae to bring her back for the trial?*


I was wondering that too. The only thing I can think of is that Tyrion's friend (Bronn I think his name is?) betrayed him and led her to the Lannisters. I don't want to believe that though because I like that guy.


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Remnant of Dawn said:


> I was wondering that too. The only thing I can think of is that Tyrion's friend (Bronn I think his name is?) betrayed him and led her to the Lannisters. I don't want to believe that though because I like that guy.


I don't want to think it was Bronn either. The only people that knew where she went was Bronn and Podrick (if I remember correctly) and I certainly won't entertain the idea that Podrick would have done anything so dastardly :no

Me thinks that it will turn out that it's down to the man with a Little Finger in ever pie  (as was mentioned on Thronecast last night)


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

> *Game of Thrones hides secret Monty Python reference in new episode*
> 
> In a reference so obscure only the most determined fan would find it, Game of Thrones' in-house linguist translated insults from Monty Python into the show's Low Valyrian language


This made me smile

http://www.theguardian.com/tv-and-radio/tvandradioblog/2014/may/13/game-of-thrones-monty-python


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

BizarreReverend said:


> That would be Ramsay Snow. Roose Bolton is his father.


Yes, I forgot he's a *******--a sadistic *******.

There were 3 leeches thrown into the fire. Robb and Joffrey are dead so now only Balon Greyjoy remains. I still can't understand why Stannis named Balon Greyjoy instead of Tywin who is the real power and the man who defeated him at the battle of Blackwater.

Anyway, Balon Greyjoy is obviously the next to die. So, it seems obvious that Ramsay Snow will get Theon to kill his own father.

Edit: (I can't believe that the word for child born out of wedlock is censored)


----------



## Slytherclaw (Jul 16, 2011)

The last episode was amazing. There was some _really great_ acting from Alfie Allen and Peter Dinklage.


----------



## Slytherclaw (Jul 16, 2011)

Evo1114 said:


> Or maybe Sansa is really Baelish's daughter? I've always wondered why Sansa had such red hair compared to all the other Starks. Cat was definitely not a fan of the Jon Snow situation...maybe she went out and had a '*******' child of her own as payback?


That would be extremely creepy, considering the way he looks at Sansa. I don't think it's in a very fatherly way.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

So who will fight for Tyrion in the Trial by Combat? I think it's probably a given that The Mountain will be fighting for the other side.


----------



## FunkyFedoras (Aug 30, 2013)

I was wondering if SAS had a GoT thread!

Peter Dinklage was amazing this past episode. That speech at the end was the best and the way he delivered it was superb. Ah, can't wait for next week! >.<

Also, is Shae being blackmailed? Because I don't understand why she would turn on him like that and tell everyone so many details. I could understand if she was mad, but still- was a bit too much.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

For Shae, it was probably just simply that she either testify against Tyrion or risk being killed. Obviously once they found her, I'm sure the Lannisters & Co. did some sort of 'convincing' whether she needed it or not. She wasn't too fond of being shipped off by Tyrion anyways, so it probably wasn't too hard of a choice for her.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

FunkyFedoras said:


> Also, is Shae being blackmailed? Because I don't understand why she would turn on him like that and tell everyone so many details. I could understand if she was mad, but still- was a bit too much.


The man she loved shipped her off and told her she was just a wh---. Love can turn to hate pretty quickly. "Hell hath no fury like a woman scorned."


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Tyrion cracking was brilliantly acted, great ending to this past episode


----------



## Haunty (Oct 24, 2008)




----------



## Remnant of Dawn (Feb 22, 2012)

Haunty said:


>


Ha that's great.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

I hope it's one handed Jaime vs The Mountain


----------



## Remnant of Dawn (Feb 22, 2012)

Kind of a dull episode, in my opinion.

Glad Oberyn is fighting for Tyrion.

Glad Dany made the right decision.

Wasn't surprised that Littlefinger killed that woman - her son's days are certainly numbered.

The rest felt like filler to me.


----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)

Daenerys's side of things is starting to become a bit of a bore. I get what she's doing, but Slaver's Bay is so disconnected from Westeros's fun that it's a snoozer every time we venture over there. As much as I like Jorah, I'm finding myself wishing they'd skip ahead over there until the next season. Ugh.

On the other hand, watching Baelish chuck Lysa Arryn out the moon door was a total side-splitting highlight. That was hilarious.

I agree with Remnant, though; the episode really felt like it's just advancing now towards the inevitable trial by combat, given that we now have our two contestants in Oberyn and the Mountain. I'm a big Oberyn fan, though, so I'm glad we got to see him wax some nostalgic with Tyrion in the dungeon. Arya and the Hound and Pod/Briann really just seem to be farting around out in the wilderness, though. I mean, Briann (sp?) may be on her way to the Vale now which'll hook her party up with Baelish, but man, it's taking its sweet time. 

And bummer, looks like Bronn's days on the show might be coming to an end. Damn. He was always a fave of mine.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Nicely dumped, Lord Baelish.


----------



## 141079 (Mar 12, 2013)

Nunuc said:


> Nicely dumped, Lord Baelish.


+1


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Now Littlefinger needs to chuck Robert out of the moondoor too.

I agree about Daenerys; she seems to be coming quite unhinged too.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Daenerys hasn't really interested me in a while. I'm not liking her story, it's a bit dull. It's like she is the typical hero that can do no wrong, freeing the slaves, everyone loves her. I did like that she finally saw consequences for her choices, when that man said that she crucified his father who was against the slavery. But other than that, she seems too perfect for me to like.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

That little conversation between Oberyn and Tyrion is a perfect example of brilliant writing. The characters constantly fill in the full picture and context with these little stories. Oberyn talks about the first time he saw Tyrion and how he was expecting a monster like he had heard. How deeply Cersei hated him and how terribly he was treated by the Lannister's is so powerful and heart breaking. Cersei pinching his little penis--great detail. 

Now the stage is set for Oberyn to fight the Mountain. That scene where you see The Mountain practicing on those poor men, just makes you feel that no one can possibly beat him. And because of how unpredictable R R. Martin is you don't feel as sure that Oberyn will win as you would in most stories. I will be at the edge of my seat when they fight. Whatever happens, Oberyn has balls. 

Yeah, seeing that witch pushed down that hole was great. Moments before I really didn't know if she was going to push Sansa down or not. You never know who will die. No one is safe. I guess I understand why Martin kills characters off. It makes everything so much more suspenseful.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

Too bad that snot-nosed son of Lysa's didn't get thrown down the moon door too. Ugh. I wonder if the kid is ever going to serve any sort of purpose other than being annoying?

I feel The Mountain will probably kill Oberyn. Think about it. What use will Oberyn be after this whole Tyrion thing is over? The Mountain still has a huge part in the story because of The Hound (and Arya I guess) seeking revenge on him. The Hound HAS to get revenge for what the Mountain did to him as a kid! Otherwise the Hound's story will pretty much be over too. (A thought for the future....how could they NOT have Arya kill The Mountain just as he's about to kill The Hound in an epic battle scene?!?) 

Anyways...the fight will certainly be an edge-of-your-seater. Also, I feel that Jamie is going to save Tyrion somehow, some way. Maybe The Mountain wins and Jamie helps Tyrion escape to where ever Brienne and Podrick were heading (can't remember)?


----------



## Haunty (Oct 24, 2008)

Dany got laid, lol. Her story is a little dull at the moment, it's like she's coming-of-age learning how to rule, I'm sure it will pick up later.

I wouldn't say "no one" is safe, I think Martin has limits and favors the underdog. The only real outrageous thing he did was the red wedding, and he admitted it was difficult for him to write. I'm hoping Oberyn wins, after all the Stark abuse the last few seasons, I think it is the evil-Lannisters' turn.


----------



## Fooza (Sep 4, 2013)

Nice scene between Oberyn and Tyrion. Otherwise another 'filler' episode with not much happening apart from the ending. Though I understand these sort of episodes are needed to continue storylines.

I actually hate Daenerys now, her scenes has gone boring and it seems everything is going her way. The slavery/master issue was interesting awhile back but now it's a snoozefest and I can't say I'm bothered about it anymore.

And I could do with more white walkers. I could watch a whole episode about them.


----------



## BizarreReverend (Feb 9, 2014)

No episode next week btw. Memorial Day in America.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Evo1114 said:


> Too bad that snot-nosed son of Lysa's didn't get thrown down the moon door too. Ugh. I wonder if the kid is ever going to serve any sort of purpose other than being annoying?
> 
> I feel The Mountain will probably kill Oberyn. Think about it. What use will Oberyn be after this whole Tyrion thing is over? The Mountain still has a huge part in the story because of The Hound (and Arya I guess) seeking revenge on him. The Hound HAS to get revenge for what the Mountain did to him as a kid! Otherwise the Hound's story will pretty much be over too. (A thought for the future....how could they NOT have Arya kill The Mountain just as he's about to kill The Hound in an epic battle scene?!?)
> 
> Anyways...the fight will certainly be an edge-of-your-seater. Also, I feel that Jamie is going to save Tyrion somehow, some way. Maybe The Mountain wins and Jamie helps Tyrion escape to where ever Brienne and Podrick were heading (can't remember)?


Brienne and Pod are heading towards the Vale to find Sansa.


----------



## Remnant of Dawn (Feb 22, 2012)

BizarreReverend said:


> No episode next week btw. Memorial Day in America.


This is truly infuriating.


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Even though i have read the books, and knew how the fight was going to end, I was still on the edge of my seat. I just for some reason had it in the back of mind that they were going to have Oberyn live. The entire time i just kept yelling, "Dammit, just finish him." I felt like I was going to vomit. I really did. If he had just put aside his pride, he would still be alive. Since the show spent so much more time developing Oberyn then the books did, it hurts so much more now that he is gone.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Well... that was brutal. I'm so sad and disappointed by that. I liked Oberyn.


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Looks like a draw to me.


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Great episode. I was yelling "just f***ing kill him" at the screen. Really gutted that Oberyn is gone (great character) but also that then means that Tyrion is for the chop too (At least this is how it looks to me, having not read the books) :sigh

Arya pissing herself laughing at the Hound failing yet again to get paid was brilliant


----------



## Remnant of Dawn (Feb 22, 2012)

If only Oberyn had just finished off the Mountain when he had the chance... I refuse to believe that they'll kill Tyrion too though. Hopefully I'm right.

Also, yeah, Arya's laughing scene was great. I thought the Theon / Dany scenes were a bit boring though.

Hopefully next episode will be almost entirely the battle at the Wall, like we had a whole episode for the Blackwater battle. Should be good.


----------



## rh0iozeT (Mar 1, 2014)




----------



## rh0iozeT (Mar 1, 2014)

sorry wrong thread.. !


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

Oberyn was really one of the most likable characters. 

Jamie will help Tyrion escape. Just can't believe he will continue to sit idly by doing nothing through this entire ordeal. I'm sure nobody will invite Tyrion with open arms though, so I guess the only place for him is the wall...assuming it is still in business after the wildling attack. I wonder if Jamie will leave King's Landing for good too? If he does, hopefully he crushes whatever small bit of happiness Cersei has in her on his way out the door.

So is Gregor dead? I'm a bit surprised by that. Thought the Hound would get his revenge personally.


----------



## 141079 (Mar 12, 2013)

Seeing Oberyn go was one of the most disgusting things I've seen in years. I gotta say I'm quite sad over it. Oberyn was my most favorite character on the show. 

I'm still shocked :no :|

The only thing I wanna see now is the death of that vicious blonde b*tch Cersei.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

That was worse than the Red Wedding. uke I did think that the fight might not be over once Oberyn kept talking. I liked the first actor who played the Mountain better though. This guy just looks like your standard meathead.

But on a happier note I'm hoping that Sansa and Arya get to meet up again. I'm only on book 3 so I'm not sure what happens.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

That was intense


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

The screams from Oberyn and his girlfriend are so gut-wrenching. It'll haunt my mind for a while.


----------



## Fooza (Sep 4, 2013)

Not surprised Oberyn died. When do likeable characters ever win in GoT anyways, I was watching that scene waiting for the inevitable (maybe it's time likeable characters win to surprise us?). 

Another bad episode on Daenerys, I seriously can't stand her almost to the point where her power and ego is starting to get on my nerves, I better hope she's doesnt go all the way and win the throne at the end. 

Next week teaser on thronecast looked exciting.


----------



## TheExplosionist (Apr 13, 2009)

I saw the leg grab coming a mile off but I had no idea the Blade Runner style head crushing scene would be so graphic. They went too far.

I expect Ygritte to die at Castle Black and possibly Ser Allister/Allistair?


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

That was so shocking. That was one of the coolest fight scenes ever. You had no idea what was going to happen. Then finally when you start to believe that what you desperately hoped for was going to happen--Oberyn winning--your hopes are crushed. Literally crushed in the most grotesque and shocking way possible. 

Oh, the horror. Love this show.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

What sucks is that at that moment Oberyn was an awesome cool character. The way he totally destroyed a fully armored Mountain was fantastic. Then the amazingly cool character that had just been born is snatched away from us like so many others.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

Not sure if anybody posted this (too lazy to look), but I thoroughly enjoyed this.  Everything is oh so true.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Evo1114 said:


> Not sure if anybody posted this (too lazy to look), but I thoroughly enjoyed this.  Everything is oh so true.


That's one of the best honest trailers I've seen. Made me laugh so much.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

Evo1114 said:


> Not sure if anybody posted this (too lazy to look), but I thoroughly enjoyed this.  Everything is oh so true.


so funny!


----------



## Maiq (Dec 1, 2011)

That ending was great. I hated seeing the Red Viper die, but I knew it would happen. The death scene and the reactions were very well done though. 

I thought this episode was pretty great, Mostly for the Mountain vs. the Viper scene, but also because they showed Dany exile Ser Jorah. Now I can finally tell people why I hate Dany.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Evo1114 said:


> Not sure if anybody posted this (too lazy to look), but I thoroughly enjoyed this.  Everything is oh so true.


Lord Friend Zone. :lol


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Charmander said:


> That was worse than the Red Wedding. uke I did think that the fight might not be over once Oberyn kept talking.* I liked the first actor who played the Mountain better though. This guy just looks like your standard meathead.*
> 
> But on a happier note I'm hoping that Sansa and Arya get to meet up again. I'm only on book 3 so I'm not sure what happens.


I felt the same way, the way this new guy spoke made him sound like a cave man lol. Can't believe the actor is 25, he looks 40 something...

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Pretty bummed the Viper is gone, I thought he was an interesting character and was hoping to see more of him. Damn you Mountain. :blank


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Evo1114 said:


> Not sure if anybody posted this (too lazy to look), but I thoroughly enjoyed this.  Everything is oh so true.





scooby said:


> That's one of the best honest trailers I've seen. Made me laugh so much.





AngelClare said:


> so funny!


Agreed, that was brilliant, really made me laugh. Thanks for posting that :clap


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Dark Light said:


> ^ That's probably why they changed the actor so many times. I think the creators wanted to dehumanize somehow the character so they choose this "monster". The first two were not any different than any other soldier except they were freakishly tall, they didn't have the shocking factor.


No the first actor got cast in the Hobbit so he wasn't available for filming, I'm not sure about their reasons for recasting the second. I didn't think he looked the part though.


----------



## lestrange (Sep 20, 2013)

Can we just pretend that last episode ended like this??


----------



## Fooza (Sep 4, 2013)

I actually feel sorry for Pedro Pascal who plays Oberyn, getting killed off Game of Thrones, and then watching Teresa Lisbon in the Mentalist choosing Patrick Jane over him at the end, essentialy killing off his character on there aswell. Ouch tough break.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I don't like that brat teen king. He doesn't respect his mom, and that is just wrong.


----------



## centhia (Jun 4, 2014)

Watched the 8th episode of season 4 yesterday only. It was fantastic.
The sad part is Only 2 more episodes left.


----------



## Remnant of Dawn (Feb 22, 2012)

millenniumman75 said:


> I don't like that brat teen king. He doesn't respect his mom, and that is just wrong.


Joffrey?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Remnant of Dawn said:


> Joffrey?


 I don't know what his name is, but he has an ego. :lol


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

That honest trailers bit was pretty good but I gotta say I've never had any issues remembering who is who while watching this series myself. It's funny cause I've chatted with others who claim to love the show but are quite confused by the number of characters & their respective associations.

As for this past episode, great ending fight scene with a gloriously bloody death & I'm glad to see Sansa finally "coming of age" so to speak with regard to how things work in their world


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

[Spoiler=Spoiler-y instagram from Lena Headey (Cersei) for the last ep]

__
http://instagr.am/p/nEeNM0PA3L/








[/Spoiler]


----------



## Remnant of Dawn (Feb 22, 2012)

Woah. That was one of my favorite episodes ever (although I'm a little upset they ended it like 10 minutes early and didn't finish the war, which will now probably have to carry over to next season).

Those deaths were tough though...particularly Ygritte. I thought it was interesting they had that little kid kill her, because as upset as I was when she was dying, I still kind of wanted to cheer for him for getting his revenge. Weird.


----------



## Fooza (Sep 4, 2013)

Awesome fighting episode for sure, reminded me a lot like Lord of Rings. There were some brutal scenes like the scythe swiping the windlings off the cliff and particularly the scene with the giant firing an arrow which showed how strong they were. Visually the best episode so far.


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Hmmm while it wasn't a bad episode, it was far from the best episode ever IMHO. Some of the most obvious turn of events thus far in terms of Game of Thrones lore. Maybe I was hoping for too much (based on what's went before - (I'm looking at you - Ned Stark's separation issues and the Red Wedding for instance) from this season's episode 9 in terms of twists. 
The only small twist to me was how Ygritte bought it. I'd figured she would kill the massive Thenn leader to try to Kill Jon Snow herself, aside from that... Hmmm. (I should add I've not read the books.)


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Pyp and Grenn in the same episode? They weren't supposed to die here. Now who's going to say "The night is dark and full of turnips." At least Edd survived so he can fetch that block.

I was hoping Ygritte's last scene would have been more emotional since her death in the books was the only time i shed a tear in all of the series, but I blame it on Kit Harrington's statue like acting. I mean the only woman he ever loved just died in his arms, and he hardly shows any emotion. 


Side Note: I think i saw Three Fingered Hobb kill a Wildling with a giant meat cleaver.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

I didn't like this last episode very much at all. I just found it too much like a LOTR battle, where hardly any of the main characters die. I mean, how does that Sam character keep living? As well as that kid. Also the attempt at a heartfelt moment with Ygritte's death. The stopping win the middle of a battle and having a touching conversation between Jon and Ygritte, no thanks. I was never really fond of all this side of the GoT story tbh, such as the Nights watch/wildlings/Jon Snow + Ygritte moments.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I quite enjoyed this last episode. That long swaying carnage shot that went from area to area of the court as the bloodlust unfolded was great. Also, that anchor/spike that took out those trying to scale the wall & just a lot of great fight scenarios in general. I suppose I'm lucky I never really got into Lord Of The Rings so it wasn't at all a reference point for me watching this episode.

Interestingly I thought that when Slynt went down into that chamber to hide & found Gilly there that he would attempt to rape her(one last desperate lay before you die type deal) & Sam would come to her rescue for some reason. As though that would be like a right of passage for Sam becoming more of a man. 

I also thought that Jon was going to die when Igritte got him lined up in her sights. You know, in accordance with main and/or favoured characters finding their end regularly in this series


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

I've noticed a lot of people have been praising the fight between Jon and Magnar of Thenn, but I think the fight between Ser Alliser and Tormund was better as far as sword play goes. Really great choreography.






I like how they showed that even though Ser Alliser is a jerk, he puts aside his problems for the safety of the wall. I really appreciate that kind of loyalty in a character.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

scooby said:


> I didn't like this last episode very much at all. I just found it too much like a LOTR battle, where hardly any of the main characters die. I mean, how does that Sam character keep living? As well as that kid. Also the attempt at a heartfelt moment with Ygritte's death. The stopping win the middle of a battle and having a touching conversation between Jon and Ygritte, no thanks. I was never really fond of all this side of the GoT story tbh, such as the Nights watch/wildlings/Jon Snow + Ygritte moments.


+1

I wanted them to return to Tyrion's story. We were left with a cliffhanger when Tyrion was sentenced to death.

Am I the only one who felt sorry for the giants?


----------



## Remnant of Dawn (Feb 22, 2012)

AngelClare said:


> Am I the only one who felt sorry for the giants?


I felt sorry for everyone involved. The wildlings are only fighting because, if they don't, the white walkers will kill them. The Night's Watch are just trying to defend their homeland, and most of them were forced to. The giants, well we don't get their motivation, but it probably wasn't pleasant.

Anyway, next episode should hopefully (it better) resolve the mortal danger Tyrion and Jon are in, and finally show us what the whole fuss about Bran getting to this tree was about. If either Jon or Tyrion die though I'm going to be very upset.


----------



## sweetSacrifice (Dec 23, 2011)

Even if tyrion dies (my fav character), he'll be immortal and will bring up other fights from his supporters. All I have seen is, good men die first.

But the Bran's quest for the three eyed raven is a bigger cliffhanger. Its full of mystery. I wish to see him soo bad in the next episode


----------



## Nefury (May 9, 2011)




----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

Nefury said:


>


I'm so excited I could cry


----------



## Payz (Apr 24, 2014)

The show is REALLY good! They make a lot of changes from the book I don't really like but besides that it's a great tv show! I love how they're not afraid to show extreme violence or sex, all the censorship of that kind of stuff is something I've always hated, I mean sometimes you see a show that has the sex scene off screen or something and I wonder "Honestly everyone who is old enough to be watching this show wouldn't care about frontal nudity, minimizing it is utterly pointless"
Not that I like pointless graphic violence or sex (okay I do sometimes xd) but it's good that GoT mostly uses it to further the story and character relationships/personalities rather than just doing it for the sake of doing it,


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Nefury said:


>


It's funny how it took me less that a second to understand what that picture was referring to.

Coldhands


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

IveGotToast said:


> It's funny how it took me less that a second to understand what that picture was referring to.
> 
> Coldhands


:no

It sucks that I (after many days) still don't get what that is in reference too.

I was hoping it was something only 'The Readers' and not 'The Watchers' would understand dag nam it. :|


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

Folded Edge said:


> :no
> 
> It sucks that I (after many days) still don't get what that is in reference too.
> 
> I was hoping it was something only 'The Readers' and not 'The Watchers' would understand dag nam it. :|


Somebody spoiled this for me (though I confidently/stupidly wagered that I could guess in 3 tries and if not I'd let my coworker spoil it for me). It's a spoiler for readers only. There is absolutely no possible way 'The Watchers-only' could guess it, unless it was previously spoiled to them.

Edit: And my coworker just about did backflips when I told him about this 'spoiler', so I guess what this refers to must be pretty awesome. (?) Can't wait until Sunday!


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

For Jon standards it was a good episode. I have to admit that I sigh a little when it cuts to a Jon or Bran scene. I really struggle to like Gilly in both the books and the show.


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Charmander said:


> I really struggle to like Gilly in both the books and the show.


Personally I don't have the same problem but that's probably due to the fact the I first encountered the same actress being utterly great in the first season of 'Skins' (here in the UK) :yes


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Folded Edge said:


> Personally I don't have the same problem but that's probably due to the fact the I first encountered the same actress being utterly great in the first season of 'Skins' (here in the UK) :yes


Yeah I loved her as Cassie, I just really hate Gilly. ;(


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Charmander said:


> Yeah I loved her as Cassie, I just really hate Gilly. ;(


Well you can't argue with that kind of point of view


----------



## Fooza (Sep 4, 2013)

Not long now for the finale, I seriously don't want it to end for another year, ugh


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Fooza said:


> Not long now for the finale, I seriously don't want it to end for another year, ugh


Nearly 10 episodes and 11 weeks have sadly past much to quickly. I never thought I would but I am now seriously considering reading the books :b


----------



## Fooza (Sep 4, 2013)

I won't give in just yet, but I may just have to watch seasons 1-3 (maybe fourth) again after the finale just so I don't feel sad.


----------



## Remnant of Dawn (Feb 22, 2012)

Well that was interesting. But god, did we really need 20 minutes of Dany for what really amounted to just locking up some dragons? I would much MUCH rather have gotten some more information on Bran's three-eyed raven/human friend, who I still know pretty much nothing about, although with the "you will fly" line I now have suspicions that he will end up taking over Dany's dragons at some point.

I was sad when Jojen died though. I guess I suspected it was coming, but I kind of liked Bran's little group as the stereotypical fantasy story where none of the main characters ever died. Not anymore I guess.

I was also surprised Shae was with Tywin. I really thought she loved Tyrion. Turns out I was wrong I guess, although the fact that she refused Vary's offer of diamonds makes that hard to believe. As much as I hated Tywin, I'm kind of sad he's dead because he was good to have on the show I think.

Now I'm just curious where Bran, Arya, and Tyrion's plots are going, considering pretty much everything they were involved with is over. Hopefully it'll be interesting to see that next season.

Oh, and I'm liking Brienne more and more as the show goes on. She's able to defeat The Hound, but still offers him mercy even afterwards. I don't think that's something too many of the characters on GoT would do.


----------



## Fledgling (Jan 1, 2013)

No Lady Stoneheart? Dammit, show.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

^ Spoiler alert?  

Hopefully Arya meets up with Jaqan again (or whatever his name was) in Braavos. Though I suppose we may not know even if she does.

Are Tyrion and Varys heading north? I don't remember if they said where the ship was going.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

[Spoiler=book spoilers]I thought for sure we'd get Lady Stoneheart this episode. I am so upset. [/Spoiler]


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

Remnant of Dawn said:


> Now I'm just curious where Bran, Arya, and Tyrion's plots are going, considering pretty much everything they were involved with is over. Hopefully it'll be interesting to see that next season.
> 
> Oh, and I'm liking Brienne more and more as the show goes on. She's able to defeat The Hound, but still offers him mercy even afterwards. I don't think that's something too many of the characters on GoT would do.


That fight between The Hound and Brienne was incredibly gritty and well choreographed. Then The Hound dying was so sad to me. You knew he didn't mean anything he was saying. The acting was spot on. I think it would have been better if Aria had killed Hound like he asked her and checked him off her list.

So now it's going to look like the imp Tyrion killed his nephew and his father. But it must have destroyed Tyrion to see the woman he loved in bed with his father.

Oh, and there is just something badass about Stannis Baratheon.


----------



## idoughnutknow (Apr 7, 2014)

>killing J****
>Brienne vs the Hound
>CGI skeletons to attract the Michael bay fanboys
>mentioning Shae instead of Tysha 

Gonna drop this show harder than the time baby Orson Lannister was dropped on his head

As a general rule for television... if you don't see a character die on screen, then they probably aren't dead.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

AngelClare said:


> Oh, and there is just something badass about Stannis Baratheon.


I agree. Stannis is awesome. I want him to eventually take the throne. Though I liked Tywin too.


----------



## Sindelle (Oct 22, 2010)

AngelClare said:


> That fight between The Hound and Brienne was incredibly gritty and well choreographed. Then The Hound dying was so sad to me. You knew he didn't mean anything he was saying. The acting was spot on. I think it would have been better if Aria had killed Hound like he asked her and checked him off her list.


I think Arya did not kill him and let him suffer as revenge for what he did to her friend in season 1


----------



## idoughnutknow (Apr 7, 2014)

Sindelle said:


> I think Arya did not kill him and let him suffer as revenge for what he did to her friend in season 1


This. The Hound was still on Arya's list, even after they warmed up to each other slightly in the latest season.

I'm digging how the Stark girls have become slightly darker characters over the last couple of seasons. They might yet gain the nous required to play (and win) the game of thrones.


----------



## Sindelle (Oct 22, 2010)

scooby said:


> I agree. Stannis is awesome. I want him to eventually take the throne. Though I liked Tywin too.


I love Stannis as well. I think he would genuinely make a good King. He seems more suited for it than many other candidates. I liked Tywin as well. He was a great character, even though he was kind of a *******. His actor was probably the best actor in the show.

I don't know why so many people are upset about the changes, however. I have always seen the TV show as an alternate universe version of Westeros. I don't think it would be possible to make an exact copy of the books.


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

So disappointed right now. Leaving out the Tysha story and LSH. :no


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Still no Coldhands or LSH? 

I know the show has to be different from the books a little bit, but come on.


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

fanatic203 said:


> So disappointed right now. Leaving out the Tysha story and LSH. :no


At least now Tyrion won't be asking everyone and their grandmother "where do *****s go?"


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

idoughnutknow said:


> >CGI skeletons to attract the Michael bay fanboys


I took this more to be a modern day tip of that hat to old school stop motion work in fantasy films. Basically it made me think of Ray Harryhaus's work in Jason and the Argonauts.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

Folded Edge said:


> I took this more to be a modern day tip of that hat to old school stop motion work in fantasy films. Basically it made me think of Ray Harryhaus's work in Jason and the Argonauts.


Were the skeletons in the book? I didn't like them. They were like 30 years ago.

Also, was Shae always working and sleeping with Tywin? I thought she loved him until he called her a wh--- and sent her away for her own good.


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

AngelClare said:


> Were the skeletons in the book? I didn't like them. They were like 30 years ago.
> 
> Also, was Shae always working and sleeping with Tywin? I thought she loved him until he called her a wh--- and sent her away for her own good.


I've not read the books, so I have no idea if they were or not. I was just meaning it appeared to me to be a bit of homage from the modern day special effects people working on the TV show to a classic piece of special effects made by an old master - Harryhaus.

As for Shae I was wondering the same thing myself. That or it was an attempt by the TV show to bring her back closer to her character in the books as others have mentioned, basically her being far more mercenary in nature.

Or I could be competely wrong about all of that. I'm often wrong and sadly do tend to talk utter crap a lot of the time


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Just thinking again about how amusing it was for Tywin who having played 'the game of thrones' for so long - finally bought it on a very different type of throne :b


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

I'm really going to miss Charles Dance as Tywin.  It's a shame about Shae, it was believable in the books but she seemed like such a good person when she was concerned about Sansa.
I was rooting for Brienne during the fight but I love the Hound and was pretty gutted that he died, they developed his relationship with Arya better than in the books, where she left him there to suffer. I thought before that something would come of his implied relationship with Sansa.



Evo1114 said:


> ^ Spoiler alert?
> 
> Hopefully Arya meets up with Jaqan again (or whatever his name was) in Braavos. Though I suppose we may not know even if she does.
> 
> Are Tyrion and Varys heading north? I don't remember if they said where the ship was going.


I think they're going to the Free Cities, someone correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

Haven't seen this last ep yet, but heard they entirely changed the conversation between Tyrion and Jaime in the cell, which I'm disappointed about to be honest. That conversation in the books was vital to the development of both of their characters.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

I really enjoyed seeing Aria on that ship with the wind in her hair. Think about her story arc. She was once an innocent high born girl in Winterfell. She travels to King's Landing where her dad is executed for treason. She has to flee and end s up on a wild journey where she meets a mysterious assassin. Her brother and mother are then brutally killed moments before she could rejoin them. She has no idea where any of her family is. She meets The Hound and has all kinds of adventures travelling with him. Now she is off to Bravos to find that mysterious assassin who helped her. 

Then you have Tyrion's story, Jon Snow's story, Brann's story and Dany's. All different but all tied together.


----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

Bad ending to a bad season (and going by wiki they messed the plot up in many ways already).

I bothered to watch the series up to now.
And now my watch has ended


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

Still so disappointed by the Tyrion/Shae/Tywin scene. I don't know why they had to change it so much when it worked perfectly fine in the books. 

And ***SPOILERS*** no LSH... I was literally speechless when the screen went to black at the end of the episode. From what Alex Graves said it sounds like they don't even want her in the show at all which would mess them up later because she does factor in to the plot. *sigh*


----------



## modus (Apr 27, 2011)

I liked what they did this season. Burned the story arcs to their roots. By now we're tired of Dany asking for ships and crying about her dragons. Tired of Tyrion squirming, Stannis fuming, Arya hiding in others' shadows, Cersei on the sidelines, Joffrey evilling, Sansa having no role, Tywin securing the throne, Bran being the boring Stark, Jon dancing with wolves.

It was great, it's been great. Time to change it all up.


----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)

Yeah the skeletons...the skeleton effects were not good. That was Jason and the Argonauts to a T, as someone else mentioned. Yikes. HBO blow the entire CGI budget on the Wall?

Anyway, I loved Season 4 - my favorite season yet, although Season 2 was a close second - but I'm nervous for Season 5. No spoilers, but I have heard rumblings that the books take things a notch down from here, and King's Landing now is a veritable wasteland of interesting characters, with only Natalie Dormer and the two Lannisters really around to move the chains. I figure the show will introduce new people, but it'll be hard to match the same type of swagger Oberyn arrived with - and convince me (and likely other skeptics) that any new characters will have lasting power.

Meanwhile, Dany has gone virtually nowhere and is no closer to hitting Westeros, Tyrion's entire arc is up in the air (hopefully he and Varys become a super team? Idk. I do love Varys) and Sansa and Littlefinger are still screwing around (maybe literally) in the Vale. Arya and the Stannis/Snow plots (along with maybe Bran? I have no idea what that ish is) seem headed in great directions, but besides that, Season 5 really needs to shake things up to avoid losing momentum. 

Here's hoping for drama that can match that season.


----------



## Apoc (Nov 12, 2010)

Stannis Mother****ing Baratheon.


----------



## Kind Of (Jun 11, 2014)

I'm a little afraid for Daenerys' relationship to her dragons at this point and wondering if they're all going to turn on her.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

Did Shae love Tyrion at some point? Or was she working with Tywin all along? I never understood how she ended up back in Kings Landing to testify against Tyrion. Maybe she never left because she was never in danger


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

AngelClare said:


> Did Shae love Tyrion at some point? Or was she working with Tywin all along? I never understood how she ended up back in Kings Landing to testify against Tyrion. Maybe she never left because she was never in danger


i never liked how that played out. shae wasn't supposed to be stupid, but how stupid do you have to be to not realize tyrion was saying hurtful things to her to get her to leave and didnt really mean what he was saying. and the way she acted in court was weird in general


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Really? I liked the Skeletons. Maybe that's just because I always found the stop motion animation for the skeletons in Jason and the Argonauts quite scary. This just seemed like a better animated version of that. And it was made even creepier when you saw the skeleton stabbing Jojen over and over again.

There have been a few Martells cast for next season, with Doran Martell taking priority as well as Myrcella's fiance and Oberyn's ******* daughters.


----------



## sweetSacrifice (Dec 23, 2011)

Yeah, oberyn dying really dissapointed me. Want to see more of Dorne. BTW, I honestly feel that the King beyond the wall and Dany should rule together. They r awesome.


----------



## Dark Light (Dec 6, 2012)

Why does Cersei actually care if The Mountain will survive or not?


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Dark Light said:


> Why does Cersei actually care if The Mountain will survive or not?


That question crossed my mind as well but I reckon it must be because that the now (one handed) Jaime is no longer an '*** kicker', the Mountain has become her default defender / killer.


----------



## Dark Light (Dec 6, 2012)

^ Could be or maybe the mountain has Lannister blood and she wants to f*** him lol.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

IveGotToast said:


> Still no Coldhands or LSH?
> 
> I know the show has to be different from the books a little bit, but come on.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

As for LSH....

[Spoiler=ASOS book spoilers]She don't speak. You bloody *******s cut her throat too deep for that. But she remembers.
[/Spoiler]


----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)

Charmander said:


> Really? I liked the Skeletons. Maybe that's just because I always found the stop motion animation for the skeletons in Jason and the Argonauts quite scary. This just seemed like a better animated version of that. And it was made even creepier when you saw the skeleton stabbing Jojen over and over again.
> 
> There have been a few Martells cast for next season, with Doran Martell taking priority as well as Myrcella's fiance and Oberyn's ******* daughters.


I think it worked a lot better for Jason and the Argonauts, where the audience kinda expects animation like that. For GoT, where we're used to Drogon frying goats and Wildfire explosions in Blackwater Bay, it just seemed...out of place. I dunno, the hand that stabbed Jojen just seemed so mechanical. I get that was part of the point, given that the skeletons are wights (I assume), but it was a little jarring.

Glad to see more Martells coming in. I'd love it if the show spends some serious time down in Sunspear. I'm itching to see more of Dorne after Oberyn's amazing charisma (and more of Braavos, which it seems is happening too, given where Arya's apparently off to.)

I'm also madly intrigued by what Qyburn (sp? No idea how to spell the Maester-yet-not-Maester's name) is gonna do to the Mountain. That way he was like, "Oh no" after Cersei asked if his machinations would weaken him...mmm, delicious.


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

Cerberus said:


> I like the show, but the books are superior. They pretty much always are because they are the superior medium for story telling.
> 
> Something I really dislike about these adaptations is that they override what I imagined it all to look like in my mind when reading the books. It annoys me that I end up glorifying some actor every time I read the book after watching the tv show or movie or whatever.


yea, i started reading the girl with the dragon tattoo series after watching the first american movie. i always see rooney mara and james bond while i'm reading lol (cept i thought mara was really good as lisbeth)


----------



## ManuelVinn (Jun 14, 2012)

I can´t believe my favorite character became jon snow.
I hated his plot in the beggining


----------



## Tonightsagoodnight (Feb 15, 2012)

All I have to say is thank God Jon Snow is alive and well. Tyrion, too, of course, but... mostly Jon Snow (!).


----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)

Charmander said:


> I'm really going to miss Charles Dance as Tywin.


SAME!!! UGHHH I really hope they do a Rains of Castamere prequel about Tywin's rise to power! Here's a great deleted scene with some ingenius foreshadowing they should have left in! Like the scene with Tywin and Jamie talking about their family legacy and honor, skinning the dead Stag (Baratheons)  This one has fish he's catching, (Tullys) "I will have them for supper" hahaha, such great symbolism!






Ohhh and Oberynn's fate lol and this clip works for like every disappointment in anything! (Comedy aside what's even more funny is how Hitler knows all the details when just getting the news hahaha must be them stars being aligned ):






Since I'm late to this thread, people should have seen the whole season by now >_> If not, oh well if not it's incentive to finish! THIS IS GOOD LOL SO FUNNY xD

Retro Game Sounds from Season 4 stuff!:


----------

